# Shedding TIP! Sharing a cleaning tip with you all :)



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

My sweet friend (who has very short haired pit bulls and thinks THEY shed a lot, ha!) sent me an idea that she saw online for removing dog hair from couches/furniture. I tried it today on my fabric couches and it actually removed more dog hair than a sticky lint roller does. 

-Put on a rubber cleaning glove (like the one pictured below). 
-Dampen it by dipping your gloved fingers in water. 
-Use your gloved hand to scrape/rub the hair toward you as if you were gathering it into a pile. 


I got TONS of hair that was interwoven into the fabric. The only drawback was that my arm got tired after a while, LOL. 

Hope this works for you guys too!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'll have to get my wife on that immediately......

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Good tip. You can also get shedding hair off the dog with the same method! Unfortunately, after doing it to dogs all day, I don't much feel like doing it to my furniture.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I do the glove trick on the chair the dogs like to camp out on. Even with a blanket on it, it gets hair. The glove works, and yes, your arm gets tired!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband stole my dish washing gloves to do that in the cars haha  had to buy new ones so I'd have my own.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I'll have to try it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I remember as a kid my mother would put on shoes with crepe soles and do that to the carpet. Back then we did not have the super duper vacuums we have today.


----------

